# SA critical skill visa professional body



## kaku19 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi,

I am bachelors in information technology and I have been working as a software engineer for 1.5 years. I code in PHP, Python and others so my visa will be integrated developer critical skill visa.

Recently, I got a job offer from an SA company for software engineer position.

Which professional body I should register with, IITPSA or ICITP?

I don't have 2 years of work experience so can I get a certificate from IITPSA?
Does ICITP also require two years of work experience?

Is certificate a must?


----------

